# help with arrow flight



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I was shooting up at the hard ware ranch shoot on sunday. I was noticing soem of my arrows was doing some major fish telling. not all only some. what would be causing that?Bad fleaching job ? please help me out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What kind of fish were they talking to and what were they telling them? :mrgreen: 

Fishtailing usually means to weak or too stiff of arrow spine. Or, one of the many dozens of set screws, lock nuts, dingaflappys, whatchamacallits, hickadickuses, or gizmos on your outfit might have come loose and is causing problems. Better get you wallet out and head over to the archery shop!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Typically is a spine issue. Also check your FOC. You may need a heavier field tip. 

I hate when those fish tell me what to do...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I hate when those fish tell me what to do...


 -_O-


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok..Dip and Stick have given you their opinion. Now back to reality. Make sure you bow is tuned, then look at your rest and make sure it is set up right. After that then check spine and all that other crap. Also spray footpower spray on your vanes and see if your getting any contact with your cables or rest. Or just take it to Gerald at UAC and he will have it shoot bullets in 5 mins.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Pro shop? Really?

You know you got friends who can fix this. Lets go shoot and tune ya up.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Pro shop? Really?
> 
> You know you got friends who can fix this. Lets go shoot and tune ya up.


Yes a pro shop.....Most people do not have a bow press, he might need a couple twist in his string or cables to get things tuned up. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Guys for help. I will have some of this stuff checked out. thanks for the help.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Ok..Dip and Stick have given you their opinion. Now back to reality. Make sure you bow is tuned, then look at your rest and make sure it is set up right. After that then check spine and all that other crap. Also spray footpower spray on your vanes and see if your getting any contact with your cables or rest. Or just take it to Gerald at UAC and he will have it shoot bullets in 5 mins.


Good thing NorthTroll jumped in, I never even thought about foot spray. Bow setups with foot fungus or jock itch could be the culprit as well. Good thinking! :mrgreen:

...maybe that is what the fish was telling you, that he had an itch.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> ...maybe that is what the fish was telling you, that he had an itch.


lol your funny


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Ok..Dip and Stick have given you their opinion. Now back to reality. Make sure you bow is tuned, then look at your rest and make sure it is set up right. After that then check spine and all that other crap. Also spray footpower spray on your vanes and see if your getting any contact with your cables or rest. Or just take it to Gerald at UAC and he will have it shoot bullets in 5 mins.
> ...


 -_O- -_O- -_O-



> Make sure you bow is tuned,


In other words...


> Or, one of the many dozens of set screws, lock nuts, dingaflappys, whatchamacallits, hickadickuses, or gizmos on your outfit might have come loose and is causing problems.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Get a book on paper tuning your bow or look it up online. Tons of info out there. Start there, most of the adjustments can be done without a press. You'll need a bow square and know how to set nock. If you cant get a nice bullet punch through paper with minor adjustments then you'll need a press to get some twists in your strings and cables. Tuning a bow isn't hard to figure out with all the info out there.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya, nickpan.

I humbly suggest that if you don't maintain your own bow and arrows, you're missing out on a satisfying part of the archery experience. Shooting compound and not owning some sort of press is like owning a truck without a jack. It's rare that you need it, but when you do, it's a dang site better than calling the auto club.

Don't most archers carry a kit? I'm no pro, but like every archer I know, I have my box. And yup, it includes a $40 cable press.

Sure, I use a pro-shop from time to time. Gerald's the only man to ever mess with any of my bows, by the bye, and I've learned a bit from him. Learn from everybody. That's part of the experience, too.

Dustin doesn't need a press for this, anywho.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have my box. And yup, it includes a $40 cable press.


I had one of those in my "box" back when I shot a compound and it worked great. Do those cable presses work on todays modern parallel limb style bows? It seems like they would... In fact, it seems to me they would even work better on that style of bow. But I agree with you Finn. everyone who shoots should at least know the basics of bow tuning and maintenance. I need to learn again. My wifes new compound has me scratching my head... :|


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> Good on ya, nickpan.
> 
> I humbly suggest that if you don't maintain your own bow and arrows, you're missing out on a satisfying part of the archery experience. Shooting compound and not owning some sort of press is like owning a truck without a jack. It's rare that you need it, but when you do, it's a dang site better than calling the auto club.
> 
> Just remember Finn that if you value your warranty on your CMASD bow, don't go out n buy a bow press and start doing your own press work unless you bought your bow used or don't care bout the warranty... you void the warranty the second you put it in a press that is not owned or operated by a licensed dealer. I agree with Finn about knowing the generalities of tuning... that is very important.


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Dustin, you may not have a fishtailing problem at all. Shoot it through paper first and see what that show. I had my bow "professionally tuned" and it shoots a great bullet hole. Sometime I think I can see my arrows kick side to side at long range, but I think what it really is, is the light reflecting off the shaft or fletches and then you mind thinks it sees something that it really doesn't (kind of like the effect of a strobe light). I have had other people shoot my bow while I stood behind and slightly off to one side of them. I can watch the arrow fly like a dart, with no kick. I also had this issue several years ago at an indoor range. I got everyone in the range to come stand by me and watch my arrows cause I swore they would lturn completely sideways in the air. Turns out I was the only one seeing it. I even shot it through paper in 5 yard increments all the way to 15 yards. No crazy tears along the way. 

It may just be the light and a creative imagination!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Wait a minute, you void the warranty if you use your own press? The just seems retarded... That's like a car manufacturer voiding the warranty if you change your own oil...

But, then I think about it a little more and I understand why that is. After all, the first word in C.M.A.S.D is "complicated." Go figure....


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

no Tex, it is more like you taking your car and changing the computer chips or the axles, or the gearing and then expecting the manufacturer to "warranty" when something you did goes south... let's not forget Tex is talking bout changing the oil on his horse-n-buggy though.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Dustin, you may not have a fishtailing problem at all. Shoot it through paper first and see what that show. I had my bow "professionally tuned" and it shoots a great bullet hole. Sometime I think I can see my arrows kick side to side at long range, but I think what it really is, is the light reflecting off the shaft or fletches and then you mind thinks it sees something that it really doesn't (kind of like the effect of a strobe light). I have had other people shoot my bow while I stood behind and slightly off to one side of them. I can watch the arrow fly like a dart, with no kick. I also had this issue several years ago at an indoor range. I got everyone in the range to come stand by me and watch my arrows cause I swore they would lturn completely sideways in the air. Turns out I was the only one seeing it. I even shot it through paper in 5 yard increments all the way to 15 yards. No crazy tears along the way.
> 
> It may just be the light and a creative imagination!!


And you have quite an imagination elk8... :O•-:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> no Tex, it is more like you taking your car and changing the computer chips or the axles, or the gearing and then expecting the manufacturer to "warranty" when something you did goes south... let's not forget Tex is talking bout changing the oil on his horse-n-buggy though.


Tex doesn't change his oil...or brakes...or spark plugs...etc...he has friends for that! :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Dustin, you may not have a fishtailing problem at all. Shoot it through paper first and see what that show. I had my bow "professionally tuned" and it shoots a great bullet hole. Sometime I think I can see my arrows kick side to side at long range, but I think what it really is, is the light reflecting off the shaft or fletches and then you mind thinks it sees something that it really doesn't (kind of like the effect of a strobe light). I have had other people shoot my bow while I stood behind and slightly off to one side of them. I can watch the arrow fly like a dart, with no kick. I also had this issue several years ago at an indoor range. I got everyone in the range to come stand by me and watch my arrows cause I swore they would lturn completely sideways in the air. Turns out I was the only one seeing it. I even shot it through paper in 5 yard increments all the way to 15 yards. No crazy tears along the way.
> 
> It may just be the light and a creative imagination!!


that a pretty good point. Im hoping to shoot my bow this weekend and see what happens.

thanks guys for all of the help.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > no Tex, it is more like you taking your car and changing the computer chips or the axles, or the gearing and then expecting the manufacturer to "warranty" when something you did goes south... let's not forget Tex is talking bout changing the oil on his horse-n-buggy though.
> ...


Hey, you turn wrenches, I mount birds... Win/Win


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I DON'T turn wrenches...Somehow I end up turning yours!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> I DON'T turn wrenches...Somehow I end up turning yours!


Yeah riiiiiiight! Just like you don't scrub concrete, weld, lift trucks, install car audio, draw house plans, or fix sprinkler systems...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey, you turn wrenches, I mount birds... Win/Win


Too much info [email protected]

Oh, you meant taxidermy. Sorry.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Oh, you meant taxidermy. Sorry.


I did? -Ov-


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

ok guys thanks for all the help. I shot my bow this weekend and I shot all of my arrows.They all flu the same straight. I even shot them from 80 and 100 yards just to see how how they was flying. they flu straight.So it make me wonder if it was the wind making them fly crazy.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When you're shooting 400 grain knitting needles any slight breeze will mess you up... Now you cant hunt when the wind blows!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

o yes I can. when the wind is blowing i just make my shots closer that all.


----------

